# 1969 GTO Fuel Tank



## Guenthar (Feb 2, 2019)

I have a leak between the filler neck and the tank in my car and have decided to replace the tank. I was wondering if anyone had installed the in-tank fuel pump/ sending unit?

I installed a Painless wiring harness and the fuel pump wire is in the vicinity and just needs the fuse installed to make it hot.

I have some questions, is it a simple conversion? Did you install a regulator before the carburetor? Which brand is recommended and which would you avoid?

I am looking for advice before I make this change, my Edelbrock mechanical fuel pump is only 2 years old, so a new tank/sending unit eliminates the leak.

Thanks
Marty


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Guenthar said:


> I have a leak between the filler neck and the tank in my car and have decided to replace the tank. I was wondering if anyone had installed the in-tank fuel pump/ sending unit?
> 
> I installed a Painless wiring harness and the fuel pump wire is in the vicinity and just needs the fuse installed to make it hot.
> 
> ...


Read through this recent discussion, it may answer a few questions - https://www.gtoforum.com/f178/electric-fuel-pump-133157/


----------

